# 30 Volt Wall Wart



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Hi Guys,

I picked this up at a Good Will Store about a month ago. I was suprised at the 30 volt output. I wired it into my Autoworld Drag Strip and ran some cars. 

Very quick. I'll hook it to the Corian Drag Strip later. It's much smoother than the AW strip and a little longer with a much wider spacing between lanes. 

Randy.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

it's still only 1/2 amp... FYI- some cars NEED more AMPS than Voltage to go fast....just saying.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Do you know how to work with capacitors.
If you add a 99 cent 50V 1000uf cap to it,it'll help stabilize it:thumbsup:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> it's still only 1/2 amp... FYI- some cars NEED more AMPS than Voltage to go fast....just saying.


I was aware of the low amp rating when I bought it. It'll be just the Box Stock cars for this power source. $2.00 plus .14 sales tax isn't a bad deal to have a decent power supply for Box Stock cars. It will work until I can get the proper power supply to run the modified cars that demand more amps.

I have a friend's power supply hooked to my Tomy 4X16 foot oval. We can run Super Stock, Neo Magnet, Colbalt Magnet, and other amp demanding cars. Just don't want to hook it to the Corian Drag Strip. 

Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Hornet said:


> Do you know how to work with capacitors.
> If you add a 99 cent 50V 1000uf cap to it,it'll help stabilize it:thumbsup:


No I don't. Sounds interesting. Would that cure the problem of one car getting a jump in power when the other one comes off the track?

Randy.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

It won't totally cure it,but it'll help.
A cap will help the wallwart out when you pin the throttle on a car.
It'll help keep the voltage up,and it gets rid of alot of the AC ripple coming from your wallwart.
The cap acts sort of like a mini battery.
If you're using the wallwart just as a dragstrip power supply,you could even step it up to a bigger cap,but they'll cost you 3 or 4 bucks instead of a buck.
A 50volt 4700 uf cap,is probably overkill,but it'd be what i'd use,shouldn't cost anymore then 5 bucks for one at your local electronics store.
The caps are usually marked on the negative side ,but check with your local electronics store about which way is which,if you go with a cap


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

old HP printer POWER supplies have around 30v with some good amp ratings.

some laptop power supplies have 20v with over 1 amp


----------

